# For all Dog Lovers



## simbadog (Jul 12, 2011)

Love This


----------



## whiskyman (Jul 18, 2012)

:lol: THANK-YOU :lol: 

Whiskyman


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

BRILLIANT AND TRUE !!!


----------



## cairnnut (Oct 23, 2009)

Thank you , Brilliant


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks - I particularly liked the bit about cat's - our dog to a tee.

I have probably posted this before but just in case you are not one of the 116 million who have seen it already try the Ultimate Dog Tease

Paul


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks - brilliant!


----------

